# CPU - PC stürtzt immer ab!



## putzi (16. August 2006)

Hallo!
Vor einiger Zeit hat mich eine Bekannte darum gebeten, ihren PC anzusehen.
"Der PC stürtzt immer ab. Sogar im Abgesicherten Modus"

Ich habe dann einmal die Festplatte ausgetauscht.
An dem ist es aber auch nicht gelegen.

Wir haben den PC dann zu einem Fachgeschäft gestellt.
Dort haben sie gesagt, dass irgentwas ausrinnt.
Wir sollen uns einen neuen PC kaufen...

Daraufhin habe ich den PC geschenkt bekommen ;-)

Nun habe ich mal den CPU ausgebaut.

http://www.oldhouse.at/putz/pics/cpu/

Hier könnt ihr euch die Bilder ansehen. ^^

Wisst ihr, was da kaputt sein soll?

Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Wärmeleitpaste zu wenig.
(Es ist eigentlich gar nichts mehr oben *gg*)

Danke


----------



## Private Joker (16. August 2006)

Naja, der DIE sieht auch net mehr ganz sauber aus :/


----------



## putzi (16. August 2006)

WAS sieht da nicht mehr so gut aus?

Der CPU oder der KÜHLER?


----------



## akrite (17. August 2006)

...die CPU ist definitiv hin, die dicke Blase(links) ist nicht wirklich normal, schau mal ins Handbuch zum Board und auf der Website des Herstellers(Board) was maximal möglich ist und dann versuch über eBay noch ne neue CPU zu bekommen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dr Dau (5. September 2006)

Hallo!


			
				akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...die CPU ist definitiv hin, die dicke Blase(links) ist nicht wirklich normal


Die "Blase" ist eine Versiegelungsschicht für den DIE und ist so wie auf den Bilder ganz normal für die Sockel 370 CPU's.
Ich habe selbst mehrere CPU's für diesen Sockel im Einsatz (Celeron und Pentium III) und diese sahen schon vom Werk aus so aus.

Was mir aber zu bedenken gibt sind die 6 Elkos links neben der CPU.
So wie es aussieht sind alle 6 Elkos "aufgeblasen" (nach oben gewölbt) und bei den oberen 5 Elkos tritt sogar schon das Innenleben aus (die helle Masse oben drauf).
Dass ist vermutlich auch das was die Fachwerkstatt mit "ausrinnen" meint.
Mit anderen Worten: das Board ist hin, bzw. kann jeden Augenblick den Geist aufgeben.

Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, scheinen die Intel CPU's mit Beschädigungen an der DIE "toleranter" umzugehen als die AMD CPU's.
In sofern dürften die kleinen Beschädigungen der Versiegelungsschicht auch keinen Einfluss auf die Funktionsfähigkeit haben.

Auf jedenfall musst Du den Kühlkörper und den DIE von dem restlichen Wärmeleitpad befreien und einen neuen Wärmeleitpad oder Wärmeleitpaste verwenden, bevor Du den Kühler wieder drauf setzt.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja eher Wärmeleitpaste, da man diese ggf. nochmal sorgfälltig verreiben kann falls man die CPU nochmal abnehmen muss.

PS: der DIE ist das kleine rechteckige Ding in der Mitte auf der CPU.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## putzi (5. September 2006)

Hallo!

Danke fpr die Antwort!

Ich habe die Pasta aufgetragen, aber er stürtzt immer nohc ab...

Daher ist wahrscheinlihc das motherboard kaputt!

Danke!


----------

